# Phone number for fauna imports ?



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi there could someone please pm me with the phone number for fauna imports please cant find it any where cheers


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

which fauna inports, there are 2


----------



## deano2 (Feb 20, 2007)

www.*fauna**import*uk.com this one please mate : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

deano2 said:


> www.*fauna**import*uk.com this one please mate : victory:


link doesnt work


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

Fauna Import UK supplier of Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts & Chelonia to the trade & wholesale


----------

